# Just purchased FSD, now what?



## Chip Douglas (Jan 3, 2019)

How can I learn how to use all the new toys I just purchased? Anything outside looking at the presumably outdated manual?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

If you already had EAP you won't see any new features until Tesla releases them. Some of them are likely to require the new HW3 computer which you're entitled to receive as a free upgrade. They will likely add more features that aren't listed on their website, FSD is the end-goal but it doesn't rule out new more advanced features they haven't told us about yet.

That one of the reasons I upgraded as well, whatever they dream up could end up needing the new computer and I don't want to be left out because I didn't bite when the price was low. Besides, I'm keeping the X for a while so I'm hoping it helps keep the resale value floated up a bit compared to otherwise if I didn't


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Chip Douglas said:


> How can I learn how to use all the new toys I just purchased? Anything outside looking at the presumably outdated manual?


Do you already have Enhanced Autopilot? If so, there's nothing new, YET. Software and hardware upgrades are coming. Having seen how much progress they've made from January 2018 until now, I cannot wait! Also, the manual is a "living document", it's updated constantly. You should see the very early versions of the manual compared to now!


----------



## jasonm163 (Sep 12, 2018)

Has the price gone up yet from $2,000 for the people who had EAP? I bought it and cant see the price now, curious if they have made it go up like they said they would.


----------



## Chip Douglas (Jan 3, 2019)

FWIW I was in the get everything for $5K camp (which I happily did ) so I did not have EAP to compare it too.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

You should have unlocked Summon, Automatic Lane Change, and Navigate on Autopilot then...

Plenty in the manual about these features as well as the youtubes.


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Manuel still goog.. plus video tutorials.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

You mean the "outdated" online manual that is updated periodically?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Chip Douglas said:


> FWIW I was in the get everything for $5K camp (which I happily did ) so I did not have EAP to compare it too.


Congrats!

You now have....

*Traffic Aware Cruise Control (TACC)*
With this your car will maintain the maximum speed you set while following a cruise follow distance with the car in front of you (that you also set). Speed is changed by scrolling up or down on the right scroll wheel (quick scroll for increments of 5 MPH). Speed can also be set by tapping the speed limit icon. Navigate to the Controls menu and select the Autopilot tab to manage your defaults and enable functionality. Activated by tapping down on the gear stalk while already in Drive.

*Autosteer*
Takes TACC above and and holds your lane. This supports a maximum of 90 MPH. Activated by double tapping down on the gear stalk while already in Drive. (Easter egg for Rainbow Road/More Cowbell if you tap down 4 times quickly while in Drive).

*Auto Lane Change*
Use your turn signal in either direction and the car will change lanes if the adjacent lane is open.

*Navigate on Autopilot (on the highway)*
Using "Autosteer" or "Autopilot" while navigating to a destination, if you're on the highway the car will recommend lane changes to a faster lane and also recommend getting you out of the passing lane if the adjacent lane is open. Tap the turn signal or gear stalk to confirm the lane change. If you're in the appropriate lane the car will also turn on the turn signal and exit the highway on its own.

*Summon*
Move your car forward and back with your phone. Have tons of fun doing this 






*Autopark*

Your car will automatically park between 2 cars in an open space. At very low speed in a parking lot your car will detect open spots and presents a "P" icon. Tap the P and put the car in Reverse and you'll see an option to have the car park itself. This feature is a bit inconsistent and very slow. Fun though to try.

Soon we will get...

*Enhanced/Smart Summon
Traffic Light / Stop Sign Recognition
Navigate on Autopilot (on City Roads)
Auto Lane Change without Confirmation *


----------



## Chip Douglas (Jan 3, 2019)

Ohh can’t wait for Auto Lane Change without Confirmation


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Chip Douglas said:


> Ohh can't wait for Auto Lane Change without Confirmation


Oh, I can. In my opinion the car cannot look BACK far enough. More often than not, the car suggests a lane change, yet there's some hoodlum in the fast lane doing 100 mph coming up fast. If the car automatically pulls out in front of him, that'll be messy. It's happened quite a few times, I still prefer the "acknowledge" option for this.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Chip Douglas said:


> Ohh can't wait for Auto Lane Change without Confirmation


I'm interested and intrigued by it, but at the same time on my daily route NOA gets confused and wants me to exit the "pay the speed" area which is the wrong decision.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

tencate said:


> Oh, I can. In my opinion the car cannot look BACK far enough. More often than not, the car suggests a lane change, yet there's some hoodlum in the fast lane doing 100 mph coming up fast. If the car automatically pulls out in front of him, that'll be messy. It's happened quite a few times, I still prefer the "acknowledge" option for this.


I imagine this will be a setting that you can opt out of.

Personally I would be happy with allowing it, as long as there was an easy way to cancel or decline the lane change AND automatic exit. On my typical drives, there are usually 2-3 different exits I could take, and usually I trust Waze to pick the most efficient one, which may not be the same one that the Tesla picks. It would be nice to "cancel" the automatic exit and let it recalculate (which will likely result in my preferred exit being taken).


----------



## MrMannilow (Nov 21, 2018)

Count me in for wanting to acknowledge the lane changes 100% of the time. NOA.... well still sucks in my area so I don't use it often


----------

